# Online wholesaler of grass seed????



## guyute65045 (Nov 23, 2006)

I am bidding on a detention basin and the engineer spec'd a wetland seed mix that is unavailable in my area. Best I found is a special order from a feed store 3 hours away and its $500/50#. Anybody ever get seed online? I hate buying things like this not in person, I like to be able to inspect it before I pay for it, but that price is rather steep considering I am seeding 5000 sq/ft at 50# per acre.
Thanks,
John


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

10 bucks/pound sounds mighty steep.

You can try my supplier, and see if they will ship you what you need. Try and talk to Jim Claxton you'll find his number by looking at the site. If anyone can get you a better deal.....these guys can.

http://newsomseed.com/Home.html

I don't know if shipping is one of the things they normally do but they might be up for it. 

Oh, and he will answer on the weekends, so give him a call.


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

New England Wetland Plants, Inc.
Amherst MA
newp.com

This is where I get my wetland seed & plants. They have an online catalog. Make sure you are sitting down before looking at there prices.


----------



## guyute65045 (Nov 23, 2006)

Thanks for the quick replies guys :thumbsup:


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

This is who we deal with for our seed.

http://www.pennstateseed.com/

Wetland seed is very expensive. Don't feel bad though. If you have to buy crown vetch, then look out. Last time we bought that, it was $60/lb.

Why don't you call that company up and ask them if they ship a small amount, like 10lb since you only need 9lbs.


----------



## Earthworkssdu (Jan 5, 2009)

We also purchase our wetlands seed mixes out of Amherst, take a seat because there prices are crazy!!!


----------

